# Shark Fishing Advice



## BluesCityTider (May 10, 2012)

I normally go to gulf shores and love to surf fish. I am going to Destin with the family this week though. I typically Pomp fish, but thought I might try shark fishing one evening/night. How far out? What for bait? Evening or Late Night?

Thanks in Advance for the advice.

BTW I am staying at the Destin RV Beach Resort


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Any good, fresh bait will work well. My favorites are: Bluefish, Bonita, Ladyfish, Spanish, Large Hardtails and even fresh mullet. The Spotted Owl is a great bait but they are hard to catch. (JK!!!!!!)

We use a kayak to take them out between the 2 sandbars and have had good luck with that. Little trick I like to pass along is to wrap your hooks pretty tightly in black electrical tape from the eyelet down to the barb. Reduces the 'metal-taste' of the hook.
Others here will give you their tips but that is my .02! Good luck!


----------



## BluesCityTider (May 10, 2012)

*Bait*

Do you use fresh dead bait? Chunks or whole live fish?


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I use whole baits mostly but have used big chunks of Bonita and Bluefish. Have always had a bunch of large fresh dead mullet on hand if I cant get any of the others. Had many great catches on mullet.
Also, I try not to put my fresh dead baits on ice. Put them in a plastic bag and then on the ice. The chlorine used to make the ice can absorb into the bait and create an unnatural scent. I really try to make the bait as natural as possible.


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

devinsdad pretty much summed it all up. I am pretty new to sharkin but I have caught a few babies, still waiting for the 10 footer though. my favorite bait is ladyfish, the blacktips love em and they are easy to catch if you do not want to buy bait. This time of year the june grass is horrible so your best bet is in the bay at chicken bone. Me and some friends went out last week and caught a 4 footer and some guys down from us caught an 8 foot hammer head. We usually just cut a whole fish in half for bait unless you are going for a monster than use the whole fish.


----------



## CallMeQuig (May 30, 2011)

If I am shark fishing, Devinsdad is usually there... He knows his stuff! If ever I have questons about bait, rigs, landing...I call him! We have landed some great predators together and look forward to landing a lot more. We have also drank enough together to float a BIG boat! However, never while sharking.

SO... That is my advice. Find a good partner that you can trust when it's time to grab that toothy critter! Nothing worse than having to save a drunk friend/family member from the monster you just caught.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Damn nice compliment Wayne. however, because credit needs to be given to those who deserve it, one of the biggest sharks we ever landed was caught by CallMeQuig. And, to make it more interesting, when me and the guys were trying to tail-rope it, we didn't have enough of us to get it done safely. CallMeQuigs girlfriend jumped in the water with us and helped wrap the rope around that sharks tail and drag it up on the beach. Never missed a beat or winced one bit. Annie is the bomb and nor scared of anything.


----------



## NovaBoy (Apr 26, 2012)

devinsdad said:


> Any good, fresh bait will work well. My favorites are: Bluefish, Bonita, Ladyfish, Spanish, Large Hardtails and even fresh mullet. The Spotted Owl is a great bait but they are hard to catch. (JK!!!!!!)
> 
> We use a kayak to take them out between the 2 sandbars and have had good luck with that. Little trick I like to pass along is to wrap your hooks pretty tightly in black electrical tape from the eyelet down to the barb. Reduces the 'metal-taste' of the hook.
> Others here will give you their tips but that is my .02! Good luck!


I agree with him on this just use any bloody jack fish that is fresh and get it out past the 2nd sandbar. Night is always best


----------



## LD31 (May 28, 2012)

Do the Fla piers (Navarre) allow shark fishing? or big tackle? I plan on spending part of the summer with friends near Pensacola and do not know anyone to fish with. I dont want to bring all that big tackle and never use it, I would not mind fishing from a pier for them but not alone on the beach. I have been told Pensacola pier does now allow big tackle.
Thanks-----------
Your questions: 6/0 or larger reel, #50 line atleast, good trace leader with 20/0 hook, surf sinker, 1/2 jack or ray or lady fish or any bloody fresh bait, last couple of hrs of daylight and later the best times, good luck. Run your bait past the last bar if possible to deeper water or in the cut before the last bar at an angle into the current for your spider weight to hold good. If possible I like to get a bait 400+ yds out leaving me with about 600 yds of line still on my reel.
Good luck...


----------



## Beach It (Apr 27, 2010)

If you are in Destin and looking for fresh bait, you can't beat the harbor docks. We usually just wheel a cooler on down there during the afternoon on the day of the night that we plan to fish. Just go when all the charter boats are coming back in and cleaning their customers' fish. We just pick the biggest heads from a couple of the boats and are on our merry way. Generally the deckhands are happy to give them up - it is one less carcass that they have to dispose of. But in the event that they decide to be a bit grumpy, you can bring a six pack and toss them a cold beer (if they are old enough....).

We have to drive from Navarre but it is well worth the few hours spent in the process. If you're already in Destin....you're set..

If for some reason you aren't interested in combing the docks for a bit, call a few fresh seafood markets the morning of, and tell them you'd like to pick up some (enter name of large fish that is IN SEASON) heads around whatever time. They might charge like $5 a head tho


----------



## Beach It (Apr 27, 2010)

*Well......*



LD31 said:


> Do the Fla piers (Navarre) allow shark fishing? or big tackle? I plan on spending part of the summer with friends near Pensacola and do not know anyone to fish with. I dont want to bring all that big tackle and never use it, I would not mind fishing from a pier for them but not alone on the beach. I have been told Pensacola pier does now allow big tackle.
> Thanks-----------
> Your questions: 6/0 or larger reel, #50 line atleast, good trace leader with 20/0 hook, surf sinker, 1/2 jack or ray or lady fish or any bloody fresh bait, last couple of hrs of daylight and later the best times, good luck. Run your bait past the last bar if possible to deeper water or in the cut before the last bar at an angle into the current for your spider weight to hold good. If possible I like to get a bait 400+ yds out leaving me with about 600 yds of line still on my reel.
> Good luck...


LD,

With all the beer I have drank at the Navarre Pier you'd think I'd know their fishing rules, but I hardly ever actually fish the pier. However, their phone number is 850-936-1794.

I do know that some decent sized sharks have been caught from it...But I never understood sharking from a pier......if you hook the big one, the only way to land it would be to make your way a 1/4 mi back down the pier, around everyone and their lines, down the steps, and down to the beach anyway....all while keeping a large shark hooked and 'under control'. Plus they close the pier right about sunset (the beginning of my fav time to actually shark).

Best bet is to rent a kayak and do it from the shore. But hey, maybe there's something I'm seriously missing about sharking from a pier..(no seriously, is there?!?)

Best of luck!


----------



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

I am a 'tourist' shark fisher. I have targeted sharks a total of about 5 hours in my life. I have beached 2, fought 1 for 4.5 hours on 12 lb test before losing him on the sandbar, and lost 2 shortly after hookup. 

This week i found my preferred setup as i like lite tackle in most scenarios and need my tackle to pull multiple rolls. I use a heavy action GLoomis, Abu Garcia bait caster with 20 lb test, 24" steel leader, #7 circle hook. Every shark I have hooked up has been on fresh ladyfish filets. I cast between the two bars. The bites were fast and furious on Mon and Tuesday early in the am. My setup won't allow me to beach the big'uns but I figure I have a shot at a 100 lb fish and an outside shot at 150. 

This week the sharks were almost more reliable than the ladyfish and certainly more reliable than reds and pomps. 

Just one novices oppionion. Take it for what it is worth and good luck!


----------



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

go to sharksonthesand.com a good friend by the name of troy built the website dedicated to land based shark fishing. but to keep it simple get a reel that holds enough line that you can drop a bait right before the last sandbar or 50-100 yards past the last sand bar. drop and bloody fresh or live bait there before the sun goes down and you will get hooked up


----------

